# How to train to walk with others



## HavTastic (Jan 9, 2016)

I rescued a 6 month old puppy and she is supposed to be a Havanese/Maltese mix. She doesn't look Havanse but was just wondering is it typical of the Havanese breed to be attached to one person? My puppy is so attached to me that she will not walk with anyone else. This isn't good because there are times I have to leave her with others and she needs to walk with them of course. Is there any way I can train her to go on walks with others?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

any breed can be attached to one owner over the other. Go out together and let the other person treat and walk her. If she enjoys her walks she will eventually go with the others. Make the walks exciting ,let her go at her own pace and let her stop and sniff a lot. Have the other person initiate the walk and don't force things. Start with very short walks and work up to longer ones.


----------



## HavTastic (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks for the tips. Will try it out


----------

